# [SOLVED]Virtualbox Won't Start in Headless System

## trmentry

I emerged virtualbox-bin and virtualbox-modules.

```

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

      Latest version available: 1.4.0

      Latest version installed: 1.4.0

      Size of files: 24,803 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

      License:       PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

      Latest version available: 1.4.0

      Latest version installed: 1.4.0

      Size of files: 153 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Modules for Virtualbox OSE

      License:       GPL-2

```

I appended the "nmi_watchdog=0" to the end of my kernel line in grub.conf.  (Note: I do use genkernel) Which then allowed me to get the vboxdrv module to load correctly.

I then followed the intructions to make a headless system as this is a headless server using the vboxvrdp method starting on page 72 of the user guide.

I get to the point of starting my machine for the first time and I get the following:

```

user@server ~ $ vboxvrdp -startvm "Windows XP Professional"

VirtualBox VRDP Headless Interface

(C) 2005-2007 innotek GmbH

All rights reserved

Error: failed to start machine. Error message: Unable to load R3 module /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDD.

VBox status code: -102 (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)
```

I've Googled and searched but still not exactly sure what I need to do to get this to work.

Can some please point me in the right direction?  

```

server ~ # uname -r

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

server ~ # lsmod | grep vboxdrv

vboxdrv                34504  0 

```

VirtualBox Machine Config

```

user@server ~ $ vboxmanage list vms

VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.4.0

(C) 2005-2007 innotek GmbH

All rights reserved.

Name:            Windows XP Professional

Guest OS:        Other/Unknown

UUID:            687b767a-44df-4e8b-f499-ed1a0e12c864

Config file:     /home/user/.VirtualBox/Machines/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional.xml

Memory size:     384MB

VRAM size:       8MB

Boot menu mode:  message and menu

ACPI:            on

IOAPIC:          off

Time offset:     0 ms

Hardw. virt.ext: off

State:           powered off (since 2007-07-06T12:30:10.000000000)

Floppy:          empty

Primary master:  /home/user/.VirtualBox/VDI/WindowsXP-Pro.vdi (UUID: 53bd44dd-0b3e-469a-45a7-6d8b8d2259d2)

DVD:             /vmware/ISO/WindowsXPPro.iso (UUID: 6e001177-efdc-4d47-2b96-6e1aa29befaa)

NIC 1:           MAC: 080027C77CFA, Attachment: NAT, Trace: off (file: <NULL>)

NIC 2:           disabled

NIC 3:           disabled

NIC 4:           disabled

Audio:           disabled (Driver: Unknown)

Clipboard Mode:  Disabled

VRDP:            enabled (Port 0, Authentication type: null)

USB:             disabled

USB Device Filters:

<none>

Shared folders:

<none>

```

EDIT:

SOLUTION:

VBoxDD.so was looking for libasound

was told to emerge alsa-lib

Once I did that eveything started right up.

This came to me from a reply to a bug I submitted to VirtualBox Trac system.Last edited by trmentry on Mon Aug 20, 2007 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IQgryn

Virtualbox-bin should be the only package you install.  Virtualbox-modules is for use with the OSE (just virtualbox in portage) only, and is already included in the binary version.  You'll have to unmerge virtualbox-modules, then re-emerge virtualbox-bin: 

```
emerge --unmerge virtualbox-modules

emerge virtualbox-bin
```

----------

## trmentry

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> Virtualbox-bin should be the only package you install.  Virtualbox-modules is for use with the OSE (just virtualbox in portage) only, and is already included in the binary version.  You'll have to unmerge virtualbox-modules, then re-emerge virtualbox-bin: 
> 
> ```
> emerge --unmerge virtualbox-modules
> 
> ...

 

No joy.   I unmerged it, and then went to re-emerge the virtualbox-bin package... and it grabs the modules on its own.

```

server ~ # emerge --unmerge virtualbox-modules

 app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

    selected: 1.4.0 

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.4.0...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc/vboxdrv.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5

<<<        obj /etc/udev/rules.d/60-virtualbox.rules

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc/udev/rules.d

--- !empty dir /etc/udev

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Removing app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.4.0 from moduledb.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

server ~ # emerge -va virtualbox-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.4.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-1.4.0  USE="additions -nowrapper -sdk" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

----------

## IQgryn

Ah, it seems they changed that since 1.3.8...they should update the description in portage to match.  To address the original issue, then: please post the output of 

```
equery files virtualbox-bin
```

----------

## trmentry

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> Ah, it seems they changed that since 1.3.8...they should update the description in portage to match.  To address the original issue, then: please post the output of 
> 
> ```
> equery files virtualbox-bin
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for the help.  Here is the output you requested.  I did it also for modules.

```

server ~ # equery files virtualbox-bin

[ Searching for packages matching virtualbox-bin... ]

* Contents of app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-1.4.0:

/opt

/opt/VirtualBox

/opt/VirtualBox/UserManual.pdf

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDD.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDD2.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDD2GC.gc

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDD2R0.r0

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDDGC.gc

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDDR0.r0

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxDDU.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxManage

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxREM.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxRT.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxSDL

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxSVC

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxSharedClipboard.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxSharedFolders.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxTunctl

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxVMM.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxVRDP

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxVRDP.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxXML.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxXPCOM.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxXPCOMIPCD

/opt/VirtualBox/VMMGC.gc

/opt/VirtualBox/VMMR0.r0

/opt/VirtualBox/VRDPAuth.so

/opt/VirtualBox/VirtualBox

/opt/VirtualBox/additions

/opt/VirtualBox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso

/opt/VirtualBox/components

/opt/VirtualBox/components/VBoxC.so

/opt/VirtualBox/components/VBoxSVCM.so

/opt/VirtualBox/components/VBoxXPCOMBase.xpt

/opt/VirtualBox/components/VBoxXPCOMIPCC.so

/opt/VirtualBox/components/VirtualBox_XPCOM.xpt

/opt/VirtualBox/nls

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_ar.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_de.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_es.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_fr.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_it.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_ja.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_pl.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_pt_BR.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_ro.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_ru.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_zh_CN.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_zh_TW.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_ar.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_de.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_es.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_fr.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_it.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_ja.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_pl.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_pt_BR.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_ro.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_ru.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_zh_CN.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_zh_TW.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/vboxnet.sh

/opt/VirtualBox/wrapper.sh

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/vboxmanage -> /opt/VirtualBox/wrapper.sh

/usr/bin/vboxsdl -> /opt/VirtualBox/wrapper.sh

/usr/bin/vboxvrdp -> /opt/VirtualBox/wrapper.sh

/usr/bin/virtualbox -> /opt/VirtualBox/wrapper.sh

/usr/share

/usr/share/applications

/usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop

/usr/share/pixmaps

/usr/share/pixmaps/virtualbox.png

server ~ # equery files virtualbox-modules

[ Searching for packages matching virtualbox-modules... ]

* Contents of app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.4.0:

/etc

/etc/udev

/etc/udev/rules.d

/etc/udev/rules.d/60-virtualbox.rules

/lib

/lib/modules

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc/vboxdrv.ko

```

----------

## IQgryn

Well, I thought the file it was looking for might have been renamed by the ebuild, but it worked just fine for me: I started an existing virtual machine I had set up using the GUI utility using your command line, and was able to connect and use it with rdesktop.  I'll post my config here:

```
me@iqgryn ~ $ vboxmanage list vms

VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.4.0

(C) 2005-2007 innotek GmbH

All rights reserved.

Name:            XP SP2

Guest OS:        Windows XP

UUID:            5a951ac5-8117-47dc-a7c4-6935bb943fb2

Config file:     /disk-images/Machines/XP SP2/XP SP2.xml

Memory size:     896MB

VRAM size:       128MB

Boot menu mode:  message and menu

ACPI:            on

IOAPIC:          off

Time offset:     0 ms

Hardw. virt.ext: off

State:           powered off (since 2007-07-07T06:48:30.000000000)

Floppy:          empty

Primary master:  /disk-images/Machines/XP SP2/Snapshots/{1f129ae1-0b21-4324-e9a5-0eea9ae24397}.vdi (UUID: 1f129ae1-0b21-4324-e9a5-0eea9ae24397)

DVD:             empty

NIC 1:           MAC: 080027FB720B, Attachment: NAT, Trace: off (file: <NULL>)

NIC 2:           disabled

NIC 3:           disabled

NIC 4:           disabled

Audio:           enabled (Driver: ALSA)

Clipboard Mode:  Disabled

VRDP:            enabled (Port 0, Authentication type: null)

USB:             disabled

USB Device Filters:

<none>

Shared folders:

<none>

Snapshots:

Name: Installed Flash, Updated Additions (UUID: d889f478-17e1-4aaf-7dbb-d5da9e112d4f)

   Name: Updated 2007-06-13 (UUID: ab97a094-6173-47db-44a8-a412d76c89a3)
```

Unfortunately, I see no significant difference.

----------

## trmentry

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> Well, I thought the file it was looking for might have been renamed by the ebuild, but it worked just fine for me: I started an existing virtual machine I had set up using the GUI utility using your command line, and was able to connect and use it with rdesktop.  

 

Yeah.. me either.  Just that you're Guest OS says Windows XP and mine says Unknown.  But I doubt that is the issue.   I don't have X on this server so config'ing via a GUI isn't an option, thus why I was trying to use the rdp method.  

Thanks for the help though.  Hopefully someone may have more insight.

----------

## trmentry

On a whim, I unmerged 1.4.0 and merged in 1.3.8-r1 to see if that would help.   It still installs the virtualbox-modules as well.  Once it was all done, I tried to make my new machine as it wouldn't see the machine i made with 1.4.0.  Prob just needed to register it with 1.3.8 but didn't try that.  But with 1.3.8 I get this:

```

user@server ~ $ vboxmanage creatvm -name "Windows XP Pro" -register

/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxManage: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

So I merged back in 1.4.0 as it appears to at least be closer to working.  :Razz:    Yes.. I used the 1.3.8 vboxdrv module when trying.  :Smile: 

----------

## trmentry

I tried this command and it seems to work.

```

user@server ~ $ vboxmanage startvm "Windows XP Professional" -type vrdp

VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.4.0

(C) 2005-2007 innotek GmbH

All rights reserved.

Waiting for the remote session to open...

Remote session has been successfully opened.

```

However looking at 'vboxmanage list vms' still shows the machine powered off.  So I guess I'm back to the same thing.  But the command above in the manual says its the same as the 'vboxvrdp -startvm "Windows XP Professional" but will not log vboxvrdp logs to the console if needed.

I tried to hit my machine using windows rdp client to see if by chance it was running and no joy.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

